# Post Your Current Rides w/ Specs : Project Help



## cmb2874 (Jul 5, 2006)

Haven't seen one of these in a while and I am looking to do a couple of different builds for some people who are looking for inspiration. I am just getting into mid season upgrades as **** starts to snap off of mine.

So how about specs + pics & an action shot or 2.

Mine: 
Frame: 03 Kona Stinky Dee Lux
Rear shock: Fox Vanilla 
Fork: Marz 03 Shiver DC
Headset: Chris King
Bar: Kona DH
Stem: Marz integrated
Grips: DK lock-on
Brakes: Hayes 
Levers: Hayes
Wheels: Mavic 521
Tires: Tioga DH 
Saddle: Kona DH
Seatpost: RF
Cranks: RF
BB: MRP
Cassette: SRAM 970
Chain: Sachs
Pedals: Speedplay
Rear derailleur: SRAM 
Shifter: SRAM


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

Fork..................................marz. dirt jam pro
Head Set...........................fsa
Stem.................................RMB shore 31.8 mm
Handlebar..........................RMB shore 31.8 mm
Brakes..............................Hayes sole V7
Brake Levers.....................Hayes sole
Shifters.............................Shimano alivio
Gearing (RR/FR)................Shimano deore/Shimano alivio 
Cranks & Chainrings...........FSA Maxximus
Bottom Bracket..................FSA Isis
Pedals...............................Wellgo big Flats
Hubs (RR/FR).....................Shimano M475 Disc
Cog-Set..............................Shimano Deore 8sp
Spokes...............................DT Swiss
Rims...................................Alex MX22
Tires (RR/FR).......................Maxxis High Rollers








and if you know why this pic is so small, please tell me

and no action pics...i always take the pics


----------



## dhracer1067 (Jan 13, 2004)

This feels like atleast the 100th time Ive posted this picture in threads like these. You can pretty much see the spec from the picture.
But the stuff you can't really see from a picture:
990 11-34 cassette
diablous riser bar
X.o shifter
Hadley hubs
king headset
juicy 7 brakes
platinum dh BB
A-frame pedals
And I have some action shots in this thread and others if you check my post history: 
https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=210863


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

Fully...
Frame: 05 Nicolai Helius ST black ano, Med in 7" travel mode
Rear shock: Fox DHX 5.0, 450# RCS TI Spring
Fork: Marz 06 66 SL set at 170 mm
Headset: Chris King Steel Set
Bar: Race Face Diabolous 25.4
Stem: Atom Lab 35 mm 
Grips: ODI Rogue Lock-On, Envy bar ends
Brakes: Hope Mono M4, 8" 
Levers: Hope
Rims: Mavic 823 UST Rims
Hubs: Hadley 20mm FR, 12 mm RR (135 mm spacing)
Spokes/Lacing: black spokes, silver nipples laced 3 cross.
Tires: FR 2.5 Maxxis Minion UST, RR Maxxis High Roller UST 
Saddle: SDG BelAir ti
Seatpost: Thompson
Cranks: Race Face Atlas X-type
BB: Race Face
Chain Guide/Bash Guard: Gamut P20
Cassette: SRAM 990
Chain: SRAM PC 991
Pedals: Atom Lab Air Corp 
Rear derailleur: SRAM X9
Shifter: SRAM X9

Hard Tail:
Frame: 04 Mt Cycle Rumble, black PC, small
Rear shock: none
Fork: 05 Firefly Plus, SPV devolve, 5wt oil
Headset: Chris King 
Bar: Race Face Diabolous 31.8
Stem: Easton 50 mm 
Grips: ODI Rogue Lock-On
Brakes: Avid Mech BB7, 6" rotors 
Levers: Avid speed dial
Rims: Mavic 521
Hubs: King 20mm FR, QR RR 
Spokes/Lacing: black spokes, nipples laced 3 cross.
Tires: 2.3 Conti Vertical Pro
Saddle: SelItalia ti
Seatpost: generic
Cranks: Race Face turbine isis
BB: Race Face evolve isis
Chain Guide/Bash Guard: E13 DRS
Cassette: SRAM 990
Chain: SRAM PC 951
Pedals: Atom Truvative Hozfeller 
Rear derailleur: SRAM X9
Shifter: SRAM X9


----------



## acdcfan1283 (Mar 20, 2004)

Well, currently no ride, but once the new frame arrives ill ahve 1.
f


----------



## haromtnbiker (Aug 10, 2004)

Uhh, my bighit:

05' bighit fsr frame 
Swinger 4-way shock 
05 66rc (Soon to be dual crown fork) 
Magura Liouse Fr brakes 
x.9 medium cage derailluer and stuff 
Fsa v-drive extreme cranks 
E.14 srs chainguide with 36t ring
Atom Lab aircorp front wheel 
Singletrack rear wheel

I wish I had money to buy a boxxer wc or fox 40. I am looking for a 05 boxxer team, anybody?


----------



## pin-it (Nov 20, 2005)

mods delete me


----------



## Reamer (Apr 3, 2006)

Yeah this is the perfect thread for those ebay scammers to get stats and pictures from. "Special project" aka Project Jack people...F'n scammers.


----------



## RED5 (Jan 4, 2004)

Mine: 
Frame: *03 Specialized BigHit eXXXpert*
Rear shock: *PUSH'd Fox Vanilla RC*
Fork: *05 Boxxer Team w/ Motion Control*
Headset: *FSA Pig DH Pro*
Bar: *31.8 Truvativ Holzfeller 2" rise*
Stem: *60mm/31.8 Truvativ Holzfeller*
Grips: *ODI Lock-ons*
Brakes: *Hayes DH*
Levers: *Hayes DH*
Wheels: *Sun Singletracks*
Tires: *front Kenda Blue Groove 2.7/2.5 - rear 24x2.5 Nevegal or Blue Groove*
Saddle: *???Tryning different saddles at the moment???*
Seatpost: *Thomson or Titec*
Cranks: *Truvativ Holzfeller 170mm*
BB: *Truvativ DH*
Cassette: *Shimano Ultegra 12x27*
Chain: *SRAM*
Chainguide: *MRP System 2* 
Pedals: *Truvativ Holzfeller*
Rear derailleur: *Shimano 105*
Shifter: *Shimano XT*


----------



## cmb2874 (Jul 5, 2006)

Sorry, I don't mean to help scammers...


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2006)

Frame: 03 Santa Cruz V10, red, Floater, Progressive 5th element CVT5 10"
EDIT: fork: '03 Marzocchi Shiver DC
Headset: FSA Pig chrome
Front wheel: Sun Double Track, Specialized stout hub, 20mm, 26", 36h black spokes
Front TIre: Panaracer Fire FR 26x2.4
Rear Wheel: Sun Intense Mag30, Hadley V10 hub, 12x150mm, 32h, 26" silver wheelsmith
Rear Tire: Panaracer Fire FR 26x2.4
Tubes: Giant 26"
Chain: Sram PC-68
Derailluer: Sram X7 1:1
Shifter: Sram X7 trigger 1:1 8spd (not in pics)
Brakes: Hayes G2 Mags/BFL , front rotor: Hope 2 piece
Bottom Bracket: Truvativ Giga pipe Team DH
Cranks: Race Face Evolve DH ISIS 175mm
ChainGuide: Truvativ Box Guide 38t
Cassette: Sram PG850 11-32
Pedals: Specialzed Low Profile Mag
Seat: Specialzed DJ 8mm
Handlebar: Truvativ Hussefelt 31.8 680mm 2" rise
Seatpost: No Name black 30.9mm
Grips: Odi Rouge
Headtube Spacers: Titec Carbon


----------



## Reamer (Apr 3, 2006)

red5 said:


> Mine:
> Frame: *03 Specialized BigHit eXXXpert*
> Rear shock: *PUSH'd Fox Vanilla RC*
> Fork: *05 Boxxer Team w/ Motion Control*
> ...


Red5, are you still down in C-bus? Or did you pull up stakes and move on?


----------



## skate (Feb 19, 2004)

red5 said:


> Rear shock: *PUSH'd Fox Vanilla RC*


How is the PUSH'ED shock. I was planning on upgrading my shock and getting it PUSHED and wondered how much of a difference and extra 200 dollars of upgrade really is. Although I my plans are to do a DHX 5.0. So it might be different..


----------



## Baysh (Dec 3, 2005)

My do-all rig, 04 Coiler Deelux. Upgraded specs:

Wheels: Mavic 823 
Hubs: Hadley
Tires: Specialized Enduro UST 2.4's, Stans sealant
Spokes: DT Swiss
Post/Stem: Thomson
E-13 DRS
Seat: WTB, Ti
Headset: King
Bars: Easton DH Carbon
BETD plates (6 inch travel)
Shock: PUSH'd Vanilla RC
Fork: 06 66 RC2X
8 inch discs
BB: Race Face FR
Pedals: Crank Bros. Mallet M


----------



## cribe (Dec 17, 2005)

Frame: Tomac MOAH
Shock: Marzocchi ROCO
Fork: Marzocchi 888
Hubs: Hope Bulb
Rims: Syncros DPS36
Cranks: Evolve dh x-type
Stem: Diabolus
Handlebar: Easton EA70
Tyres: Bontrager big earl 2.7"
Pedals: Bontrager King earl
Seatpost and saddle: I-beam bel air fx
Brakes: Shimano Saint
Gear shifter and deraillure: X.9
Chain: PC-99
Casette: Pg-990
Front chainring: Raceface dh
Chainguide: E.13 SRS
Grips: Diabolus lock-on










https://photo.pinkbike.com/photo/907/pbpic907404.jpg


----------



## TWISTED (Feb 13, 2004)

Frame: Mountain Cycle Battery slopestyle, ano black with '07 swinger 3-way air
Fork: Marzocchi Z1 SL dropped to 4"
Headset: Cane Creek Double Xc flush 1.5" to 1-1/8"
Wheels: Mavic Deetrax
TIres: Kenda Nevegal or SmallBlock 8 depending on terrain
Chain: Shimano XT
Derailluer: Shimano 105 short
Shifter: Shimano XT
Brakes: Magura Louise
Bottom Bracket: Deity
Cranks: Deity gray with 34t chainwheel
ChainGuide: e-thirteen LG-1
Cassette: 12-26
Pedals: Welgo MG 4A magnesium, gray 
Seat: SDG I-Sky gray
Seatpost: SDG I-Beam
Stem: Deity gray
Handlebar: Deity gray
Grips: ODI Ruffian lock-on

photos soon.


----------



## RED5 (Jan 4, 2004)

Reamer said:


> Red5, are you still down in C-bus? Or did you pull up stakes and move on?


Finally after a year of utter disappointment, I've moved on. Been back in Socal for about a month now. :rockon:


----------



## RED5 (Jan 4, 2004)

skate said:


> How is the PUSH'ED shock. I was planning on upgrading my shock and getting it PUSHED and wondered how much of a difference and extra 200 dollars of upgrade really is. Although I my plans are to do a DHX 5.0. So it might be different..


I've been very impressed with the PUSH mods. The bike actually tracks the ground like it should, whereas before it would just bounce around or pack up. I'd say the upgrade is definitely worth it


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

dh/fr rig:








stupid image won't work from pinkbike... here is a quick link for temporary viewing: https://www.pinkbike.com/photo/789511/
the pic was from last winter.... minor updates since then, still slopestylin' it... - I think I have other pics of it, but they are on my laptop...
another of it, but a bad angle... all I could find on this particular computer:








quick specs:
Frame: Turner Rail med.
Rear shock: Swinger 3-way
Fork: Sherman Slider 152mm
Headset: Cane Creek Dub XC
Bar: SIC Livin'Large 2" rise
Stem: Dangerboy SR71 47mm - 1 small spacer above top crown.
Grips: ODI Ruffian lock-on
Brakes: Hope Mono M4 w/ Goodridge lines, 200mm front w/ 2 piece rotor, 180mm rear painted inner
Levers: Hope Mini cnc (pickin up dangerboy blades in black)
Wheelset: Alex Supra BH / Axiom / Saint hubs - laced 3 cross, 14/15 butted black spokes, silver brass nips
Tires: F - Kenda Blue Groove DH 2.5 / R - Kenda Nevegal DH 2.5
Saddle: Shadow Conspiracy TSC slim
Seatpost: Raceface XY chopped
Cranks: FSA X-drive extreme 3piece chromo (spraypainted XT's shown)
BB: FSA euro / 73mm
Chainring: Salsa SS 34t
Chain Guide/Bash Guard: TruVativ Boxguide slightly modded (inquiring about custom SMT...)
Cassette: Shimano XT M760 11-34 with aluminum carrier
Chain: Shimano CN9901
Pedals: Atomlab Aircorp 
Rear derailleur: spraypainted Shimano XT M755 short cage
Shifter: spraypainted Shimano XT M750 w/ window removed
custom 10mm Saint rear thru axle hooked up to a Specialized Derailleur guard attached to the XT der. instead of saint. Very solid, smooth and trick!

street/dj 24"er:








more info/pics of it: https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=210373

bmx:









no photo of the Echo trials rig, or the old school chromo SS'er commuter at the moment.... and yeah, could have been easier to try to get them all in one shot, but I've been camera lazy lately. :skep:


----------



## Bombardier (Jul 13, 2005)

2006 Santa Cruz Nomad 
Marzocchi 66VF 170mm fork 
Fox DHX 5 Air 
Azonic Outlaw wheelset 20mm f. & QR r. 
Magura Gustav brakes w/ 7" rotors F/R
Continental Gravity 2.3 tyres 
SRAM XO R. Derailleur 
SRAM 8spd cassette 
SRAM Chain 
Shimano LX F. Derailleur 
Holzfeller 22-32 chainring & crank 
CB Mallet pedals
Truvativ GigaPipe TeamDH Bottom Bracket 
E.13 DRS chainguide & bashguard 
Hussefelt 40mm stem 
BBB Freebar, 40mm rise, 9deg backsweep
BBB Freeride lock-on grips 
Syncros Race-Derived seatpost 
Bontrager Select saddle


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Downhill bike

frame: 2006 DBR Strike DH
Fork: 2006 BoXXer team
Rear shock: Fox DHX 5.0
headset: FSA Pig DH pro
wheelset: Sun-ringle Eight tracks
crankset: 2006 truvativ Hollzfeller with team boxguide
Bottem Bracket: Truvativ Howizter Big Bearing
brakes:hayes el camino
rear derailure: sram x.9
shifter:sram x.7
bars:answer pro taper OS

Park/DJ/Street bike

Frame: 2004 Giant STP1
Fork: 2006 Rockshox Pike 426 coil
fr wheel: sun s-type on marzocchi QR20 hub
rr wheel: mavic D321 on OEM hub
crankset: raceface evolve DH
Bottem Bracket: Raceface evolve FR
Brakes: Avid BB7
bars:Raceface diablous


----------



## TWISTED (Feb 13, 2004)

BikeSATORI said:


> dh/fr rig:
> no photo of the Echo trials rig, or the old school chromo SS'er commuter at the moment.... and yeah, could have been easier to try to get them all in one shot, but I've been camera lazy lately. :skep:


Your 24" DJ bike looks sweet, what kind of frame is that? I dig the Macneil seat and post and how the grips and fork match. Nice!


----------



## rd3 (Mar 18, 2006)

*Hood Mussel Race*

Specs: 
•Hood Mussel 4130 9" travel frame, ti bolt kit 
•Avalanche DHS 9.0 x 3.0 shock with 450 ti spring 
•Avalanche DHF-ti race fork 8" , aluminium bolts for guards 
•Chris King ti headset 
•Answer Protaper DH bars 
•Dangerboy stem 
•Intense lock-on grips 
•Hope M6 ti front brake w/ 205mm rotor w/ Dangerboy levers - Kool stop pads 
•Hope M4 ti rear brake w/ 185mm rotor - Goodridge G+ pads 
•Profile cranks 165mm w/ ti bolt kit & 6 7/8" ti spindle 
•Spot 36t hard ano ring w/ al bolts 
•Gamut G45 chainguide 
•Shimano Ultegra cassette 11-23, King ti lock ring 
•Shimano 105 rear derailleur short cage 
•Sram PC 990 chain 
•Shimano XT shifter, no indicator 
•Fi Zik Pave saddle 
•Thomson post 
•DMR V12 mag pedals 
•Nokon full length shift housing 
•Mavic EX729 36H rims laced to Hadley hubs with Sapim cx-ray spokes 
•Michelin DH Comp 32 2.8 front tire, cut Comp 24 2.5 rear 
•Wet conditions tires: Maxxis Highroller 2.5, Maxxis Minion 2.5 soft compound 








more pics here:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=2082618#post2082618


----------



## standard235 (Jul 23, 2005)

2006 Specialized P.1 Cro-Mo for me.

*Build*
Rockshox Pike 426 Coil U Turn
Truvativ Holzfellers
Kona Jackshit Primo pedals
2.3" Kenda K Rads
Cane Creek Tank Jump headset
TX Quando front hub
ODI Ruffian lockon grips
Avid Juicy 5's with 7" Polygon rotors
Thompson Masterpiece seatpost​


----------



## dhracer1067 (Jan 13, 2004)

Just got some pictures of my hardtail with the new disc brake on it. It could definately use some new cranks on it. I want to build up a wheel with a real single speed hub and eventually get a fork on it that doesn't feel like it might snap at any moment.


----------



## TWISTED (Feb 13, 2004)

TWISTED said:


> Frame: Mountain Cycle Battery slopestyle, ano black with '07 swinger 3-way air
> Fork: Marzocchi Z1 SL dropped to 4"
> Headset: Cane Creek Double Xc flush 1.5" to 1-1/8"
> Wheels: Mavic Deetrax
> ...


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

dhracer1067 said:


> Just got some pictures of my hardtail with the new disc brake on it. It could definately use some new cranks on it. I want to build up a wheel with a real single speed hub and eventually get a fork on it that doesn't feel like it might snap at any moment.


I dig your rusty chain :thumbsup:


----------



## Instigator (May 10, 2006)

LOL love ur signature


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

TWISTED said:


> Your 24" DJ bike looks sweet, what kind of frame is that? I dig the Macneil seat and post and how the grips and fork match. Nice!


Thanks for the props man. well, just look at the link to the thread on it, just below the pic there.... many more pics of it there too, and info and specs - kinda the story behind it. It's an Eastern proto frame... I just shredded some street on it today actually, manuals like that book in your car's glovebox! :thumbsup: oh yeah, the pedals are brown too, maybe hard to tell in the dark pic. little details, haha...


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

....


----------



## dhracer1067 (Jan 13, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> I dig your rusty chain :thumbsup:


yup. It was outside at work one day and it started to rain. It's all good. just the outside of the couple links with rust. I'm gonna get a real singlespeed wheel and cog and just run one of the wider singlespeed chains instead, and put a 1 tooth bigger rear cog so I can get rid of the singleator. I just placed an order for some 170mm hone cranks and a new wtb rocket v seat for it. It's getting closer to how I want it.

I'll post some new pics on friday when I get the new stuff on


----------



## ba3320 (May 4, 2006)

Here is mine
Frame: 03 Rocky Mountain RM7 Wade Simmons
Rear shock: Fox Vanilla RC
Fork: Marz 01 Monster T
Headset: RaceFace DH
Bar: Truvative Hussefelt
Stem: FSA DH 300 
Grips: ODI Lock-On
Brakes: Hayes Mag, Avid Juicy 7 
Levers: Hayes Mag, Avid Juicy 7
Rims: Bontrager Big Earl
Hubs: Bontrager Big Earl
Tires: Bontrager Big Earl 2.5
Saddle: Specialized
Seatpost: Race Face
Cranks: Race Face North Shore DH
BB: Race Face
Chain Guide/Bash Guard: E13
Cassette: Shimano
Chain: Shimano HG-93
Pedals: Specialized platform 
Rear derailleur: Shimano XT
Shifter: Shimano XT


----------



## fuelinjection23 (Sep 3, 2005)

*stank*

Frame: 05 kona stinky 
Rear shock:Fox Vanilla DHX 3.0 
Fork: 05 drop off 150mm
Headset: cane creek
Bar: specialized
Stem: truvativ
Grips: specialized old crap ones
Brakes: Hayes 9 
Levers: Hayes 9
Wheels: ryhno lites and fat mammoth
Tires: specialized enduro 
Cranks: TruVativ Hussefelt DH
BB: TruVativ ISIS DH
Pedals: kona jackshits
Rear derailleur:shimano xt 
Shifter: alivio


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

nice Shiver


----------



## nobody242424 (Nov 19, 2004)

these are my fav.
ok. i have an 05 foes fly, small, silver, 8 or 9 inches of travel, 12mm rear axel, its tight
fork-66rc
shock-currnut xtd
guide-mrp system 3
cranks/BB-fsa v-drive
wheels/hubs-hadley 12mm back 20mm front, single track rims
bar/stem combo-truvativ hozfellor
brakes- hayes mags
seat/post-funn seat and thompson post
headset-fsa pig DH
um yeah pretty much
pics!





now action pics!
cause he asked for em


----------



## james691 (Jul 12, 2006)

*my ride*

my ride is a modified '05 coiler. it's down hill orientated but if you've got the time will pedal uphill( think caterpillar rather than imprezza wrx). on reflection it'd have been cheaper to buy a stinky, but i was suffering from delusions of riding up mountains to bomb down them. the local shop fungillini cycles have bought the crew a beat up twin cab truck(that was the end of climbing), and it's been fun modifying. the shore and downhill tracks here are all time(appenini mountains, italy)cool crew and insane food.to top it all my girl friends dad has a vinyard! here's a rough list of the mods.

'05 marzzochi 888rc 170mm travel,20mm tru hub. 
atomlab 10mm axle rear hub (no quickrelease anywhere-had a bit of a horror story with that)
sunsingle track rims(original-no prob's)
schwable almighty 2.6 tyres(lots of rock gardens here)
rocco coilshock
betd long travel plates to give 7" rear travel
da bomb fuse stem
race face evolve riser bar's o/s.hope bar ends
hayes disc's 200mm disc's front/back
saint cranks w.32,22 rings,shimano cassette and chain
dmr v12 mag peddles
husslefelt chain device for 2 rings
and a solid cro-mo bar saddle that i forget the name of.


----------



## Eric Hoefer (Jan 19, 2004)

My broke college FR budget bike '06 Iron Horse Yakuza Aniki:

Frame: '06 Yakuza Aniki
Rear shock: xFusion Glyde R
Fork: 05 Marz Z.1 FR3
Headset: Aheadset 1.5 with an FSA 1 1/8 reducer
Bar: Iron Horse
Stem: Iron Horse
Grips: Iron Horse
Brakes: Hayes MX-2 Mechanical 8" rotor 
Levers: Avid SDTi
Wheels: Front: WTB Dual Duty 20mm thru axle
Rear: Atomlab Trailpimp laced to a Shimano XT hub
Tires: WTB Velocoraptors 
Saddle: Cheap Sette seat
Seatpost: Iron Horse
Cranks: FSA Alpha Drive
BB: FSA Powerdrive
Cassette: SRAM PG-830
Chain: KMC Z72
Pedals: Crank Brothers 50/50X
Rear derailleur: SRAM X.7 (Not pictured) 
Shifter: SRAM SX.4


----------



## nickgto (Dec 29, 2005)

*Khs Fr2000 Free-mountain Bike*

Frame : '04 KHS FR2000 with adjustable 4 - 5 - 6 inches travel set at 6"
Rear Shock : Manitou Swinger 6 way 7.5 x 2.0 x 500 lb spring
Fork : Marzocchi 66 RC2x 170mm WORKS
Brakes : Hope Mono 6 with 203mm floating rotors front & rear
Brake Levers : Hope Mono Mini with stainless steel lines shod with Motul RBF600 fluid
Wheelset : Mavic Deetraks with 20mm thruaxle and 10mm bolt on axle soon to be 
modified with Mavic Saint 10mm thruaxle
Front Derailleur : Shimano XT M751
Rear Deraulleur : Shimano XT M760 rapid riseto be replaced 
with Shimano SAINT M800 rapid rise
Shifters : Shimano XT M751 black rapid rise
Chain : Shimano XTR / Durace M7701
Cassette : Shimano LX M580 11-34
Cranks : Shimano Saint M800 175mm 32-22 Hollowtech 2
Chainguide : E-13 DRS
Bashguard : E-13 Supercharger
Pedals : Crankbrothers Mallet C
Handlebar : Easton EA50 Low Rise 685mm
Stem : Easton Vice 50mm
Headset : FSA Pig to be replaced by FSA Orbit Extreme + Azonic Headlock
Seatpost : Truvativ XR Double clamp 31.6
Saddle : WTB Rocket V
Tires : Panaracer FR Fire 2.4 F/R
Tubes : Kenda DH 2.4/2.7 DH Tubes
Handle Grips : Titec Lock ons / Lizard Skin Moab Lock ons


----------



## blender (Oct 28, 2005)

nickgto said:


> Frame : '04 KHS FR2000 with adjustable 4 - 5 - 6 inches travel set at 6"
> Rear Shock : Manitou Swinger 6 way 7.5 x 2.0 x 500 lb spring
> Fork : Marzocchi 66 RC2x 170mm WORKS
> Brakes : Hope Mono 6 with 203mm floating rotors front & rear
> ...


dude... this at the top of Caballiero cyn? looks like it.
by way of Hectic perhaps?


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

this thread is exactly four months old. 7-21-06 vs.11-21-06...


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

This is my ride a stock Switch S1. Not get mad at me if the picture doesnt show up because I am new at this and I am not sure I doing it right


----------



## nickgto (Dec 29, 2005)

blender said:


> dude... this at the top of Caballiero cyn? looks like it.
> by way of Hectic perhaps?


Yep! I go trail riding from Caballero, down & up Sullivan then Marsupial trail to Caballero parking lot with my XC buddies.:thumbsup:


----------



## konut (Mar 25, 2006)

06 coiler supreme do it all bike with 

diabolus cranks,headset,stem and handlebars,with nsb billet hanger

05 66 rc dhx5,xt gears.

my new shopping list is full saint apart from cranks 06 66rc2x,rocco rear shock and mtx rims


----------



## milhouse (Jun 22, 2004)

acdcfan1283 said:


> Well, currently no ride, but once the new frame arrives ill ahve 1.
> f


what happend to the 303?


----------

